# True Campsite Tale



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Had a family in camping in a caravan who after two weeks wanted to extend for another week or so. 

But all the family were going home and only the father was staying. 

Strange we thought, but they paid the reduced rate applicable for one person.

We were suspicious of them and last night we discovered that after dark, the entire family had been sneaking back to sleep/shower but still only paying for one person. They were leaving by 7:30 so we did not see them.

Anyone beat this for pure audacity?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Audacity*

We once saw a young couple book a pitch for 2 in a tent at reception at this site http://www.lesnaiades.co.uk/ .

When the reception closed at 7pm they opened the barrier with their pin and Mum, Dad, Grandma & Grandad, Brothers, Sisters came on the pitch with a big twin axle caravan.

By 8:00am the next day they had all gone.

TM


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Had a family in camping in a caravan who after two weeks wanted to extend for another week or so.
> 
> But all the family were going home and only the father was staying.
> 
> ...


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Had a couple arrived one afternoon and put up small tent at side of rally field but didn't book in at reception. When I noticed tent was there I went and called out if anyone was in. Voice called back "give us a minute or two". Eventually couple crawled out and said they didn't want to stay but thought it was ok to just put tent up for afternoon.


----------

